# Orient Day Date Sapphire 100m on a Jubilee, CEV0J003B, Pics.



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

(FYI, also posted in Affordable forum)

Ok, I've been wanting a quality day date style watch for years. I was just about to pull the trigger on a Sandoz Singapore Day Date, Sapphire, 30m, Eta 2824 for $459 when I came across this Orient Day Date.

It was perfect (almost). In house automatic mvnt, sapphire glass, 37.5mm (I would've preferred 40mm)w/o crown, beautiful quality jubilee bracelt, 100m water resistant, all for the price of $159 + $20 shipping.

Except it had what I assumed to be cubic zirconia indices... major no-no for me. But, otherwise, on paper the watch rocked.

Well after a while, I just couldn't fathom spending close to 500 for a watch that was likely going to be a lower quality build than the Orient (save the very cool high-beat eta 2824 in the sandoz)... plus the Sanoz was 1.5mm smaller than the Orient.

So, I bought the watch anyway on impulse. I've since been told by two people that the indices are actually white sapphires (which for the size of the indices would be very inexpensive, especially if it came from a low grade sapphire. Suggested in affordable forum: perhaps same material as synthetic sapphire crystal. This would make sense for the "sapphire" line in a $159 watch).

However, both people tell me they heard it from someone else and I've been trying to verify it online, which I cannot. This watch is in the Orient "Sapphire Line" which only refers to basic movement automatic watches with sapphire crystals... supposedly the sapphire indices were supposed to be a homage to the "sapphire line" while maintaining the integrity of the watch by not putting anything fake on it. That would be nice if it were true as I just don't like the idea of fake anything on my watches... but I cannot verify the validity of this claim.

In any event, the watch, otherwise reeks of quality. The bracelet is not folded, every link is solid and heavy. The end-links are hollow (it's four times the bracelet that came on my Seiko SKX009)

Let me know what you guys think. I'm still uncomfortable with the indices, and I'm afraid the size might be too small.

Also, if anyone has any info on the indice material for the CEV0J003B, please let me know.

(PS: there is another Orient day date that does have CZ indices for sure, but though it looks the same it's a different watch, with a different case, 30m water resit, no screw down croen, and a mineral crystal --so don't use that one for reference. It comes on a folded link president style band... different watch all together... I'm looking specifically for on the CEV0J003 (B) or (W), etc series)

And now some quick pictures:


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great. Looks to be blue in a couple of those pics!. I wouldn't be concerned about the size. It's great to put on a smaller size watch occasionally. It becomes a relief from the big boys. As for sapphires, there are probably different grades just like there are in diamonds but as my mother says.... she is a Gemologist "A good sapphire can be more valuable than a diamond" so don't underrate a sapphire. I'm surprised how nice the bracelet looks on that one.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, I have heard of that model Orient but I have never seen one. It's a classic size and I think it looks great. I'm curious where you got it, I searched and only found it on some Chinese Taobao sites (that surprised me).

Hummm, On second thought - I hate it. Looks horrible! But being the kind, wonderful fellow watch lover I am, I would take it off your hands. It would be rough, a real hardship, but I'd do it just for you Phoenix. It would save you from looking at that beautiful...errr....horrible looking dial all the time. :-d


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll hold onto it, but thanks for your charity. You can pick this model in one of three different dial colors from Watches88. They're in Malaysia. They have excellent CSR and shipping to Arizona took about 3 business days from date of order (shipping is 19.90 though). Still a good price all-in.



corn cob kid said:


> Very nice, I have heard of that model Orient but I have never seen one. It's a classic size and I think it looks great. I'm curious where you got it, I searched and only found it on some Chinese Taobao sites (that surprised me).
> 
> Hummm, On second thought - I hate it. Looks horrible! But being the kind, wonderful fellow watch lover I am, I would take it off your hands. It would be rough, a real hardship, but I'd do it just for you Phoenix. It would save you from looking at that beautiful...errr....horrible looking dial all the time. :-d


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

This is my first post here on Orient forum. It is a gorgeous looking watch, indeed, JPhoenix. I had one years ago, and the quality and finish and everything was outstanding! I will remember the model of mine I had later. 

A watch having its own in-house movement is another reason for me to love and "Respect" that brand. 

Wear it in very good health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

I am glad you posted, the exact same model has tempted me at watches88 and I now know it will be fine for my collection, great pictures and you should not worry about the hour markers, they are fairly understated relative to the bling bling Rolex Day Date diamond dials.


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad I could help. When I was thinking about buying I scoured the net for actual owner photos and couldn't find any. 
And thanks for your input on the markers.

Also, I purchased mine from watche88. It was to my home within 3 days of purchase (Malaysia to Arizona).



Mtech said:


> I am glad you posted, the exact same model has tempted me at watches88 and I now know it will be fine for my collection, great pictures and you should not worry about the hour markers, they are fairly understated relative to the bling bling Rolex Day Date diamond dials.


----------



## MAE (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone believe that the dial on this watch could be changed? I would rather have the sticks.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

MAE said:


> Does anyone believe that the dial on this watch could be changed? I would rather have the sticks.


If you have the correct size, you can generally replace the dial. What are "sticks"?


----------



## MAE (Oct 12, 2011)

The original markers just plain "sticks" sorry thats what I call them. How would you go about getting a dial like that could that be something ordered through the company or? Because I'm very interested in the watch I just prefer a less flashy face.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there.

Sorry, I have heard that term used before but it never arrived in my head at the time 

I don't think Orient would be interested. It would be a matter of trying to find out the size of the dial and perhaps doing the round of the sellers that have dials for mods. 

Nathan


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

MAE said:


> Does anyone believe that the dial on this watch could be changed? I would rather have the sticks.


They have a model like that: watches88. ORIENT Automatic Rolex-style Collection 2EV03001B

OUSA does not carry it, at least not when I checked last:


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

corn cob kid said:


> They have a model like that: watches88. ORIENT Automatic Rolex-style Collection 2EV03001B
> 
> OUSA does not carry it, at least not when I checked last:
> 
> View attachment 533443


Good find. That might just fit the bill.


----------



## MAE (Oct 12, 2011)

If I were to buy both watches could they take the face from one and put it on the other?


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

MAE said:


> If I were to buy both watches could they take the face from one and put it on the other?


I highly doubt it. I would be surprised if any manufacturer did mods; they just do repairs. You would have to do it yourself or have a watchmaker do it.


----------



## nguoibatdau (Oct 18, 2011)

This watch seems to look like rolex day-date .


----------



## heritage755 (Dec 9, 2011)

I just was wondering how the OP was still liking this watch? I ordered one today and cant find much information about it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tr3vWh0r3 (Mar 23, 2010)

heritage755 said:


> I just was wondering how the OP was still liking this watch? I ordered one today and cant find much information about it. Any thoughts?


I got one and I love it. It's not as heavy as I expected but it is a nice change to my heavier Bernhardt Globemaster and Orient Hellenic.

You can check out my thread on the silver face version that I got here..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/ori...16289-post4498248.html?highlight=#post4498248


----------



## eteled (Jan 8, 2011)

Im thinking about getting one of these Day date sapphire watches. As someone said I would prefer sticks instead of the "diamonds" (the model posted with sticks is smaller). Seems like the only place to find these are on watches88.


----------



## fuyiho (Dec 7, 2011)

May I know when 12am the Day wheel of this watch is just jump to next day or before that just turn slowly until the second day?


----------



## yakob (Nov 28, 2013)

I would like to buy this model

I will be happy if you can answer my questions

1- How long did you use this watch and did you have any kind of problem during this period ? If yes what are they ?
2- Is its diameter 37.5 mm without crown or 37.5 mm with crown ? what is the exact measure of it ? 
3- While I am looking the photos that you posted, I saw two different dial color, one is black and the other is blue, is it same watch or are they different watch ? Is color of the dial changing as light angel changes ?

Thanks


----------



## daniel9399 (Feb 2, 2010)

this orient model is found in south east asia. it can be mistaken for a Rolex at first view. value for money as it comes with day date complication and sapphire crystal front. sadly, this model is phasing out very soon and orient will not produce anymore of this models as its direction now is to create more of its own design.


----------

